# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Orgasme

## u275379

Toen ik vroeger een orgasme had spoot het sperma er uit. Momenteel sijpelt het er uit: wat zou hier een verklaring voor kunnen wezen?

Kan iemand mij een natuur product aanwijzen voor verhoging potentie?

----------


## rene grassere

dat krijg je als je tegen de 80 loopt!!!!!!!

----------


## okkazie1957

ben op weg naar de vijftig en bij mij zit de kracht er nog steeds in.

----------


## u275379

> dat krijg je als je tegen de 80 loopt!!!!!!!


 
Mag ik nog van geluk spreken: rond de 80 aanleunen en nog kunnen...lopen!! Allez, dank voor je reactie. Ik krijg weer hoop!

----------


## Masja

Niet zeuren, sorry, dit is mijn eerste reactie. 50 en dan moet je je nog bewijzen? Maar goed, 2 tenen knoflook per dag, liefst rauw maar anders hoogstens 2 minuten meekoken/bakken. Schijnt even effectief als viagra.
Blij dat mijn vriend zich niet met dit soort dingen bezig houdt (hoewel hij misschien wel stiekem is ingelogd en ik hem nu tips zit te geven (ha ha)).

Groet,
Joop

----------

